
  Google finds the web has over 1 trillion unique URLs - markbao
http://venturebeat.com/2008/07/25/google-finds-that-the-web-has-over-1-trillion-unique-urls/
======
ajross
This is a dupe, and a link to a secondary source. Here's the story linking to
the actual googleblog entry:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=256896>

